# Guter Gamer Pc|Kleiner Preis?



## 00gruen (23. August 2009)

HEy leute, ich bin neu hier und kenn mich nicht all zusehr mit PC aus.
Also meiner is im eimer und der war eh schon relative alt.
Jetzt wollte ich mir ein neuen kaufen und hab einen bei nem computer shop in meiner Stadt gefunden.

KCH-COMPUTER PC-Hardware Shop

Der soll gut zum spielen sein, also ich bin kein hardcore Zocker aber die neuen Spiele sollen schon auf hoher Qualität ruckefrei laufen.

Also hier mal die Daten:


*CPU:* INTEL CORE 2 QUAD Q9550 12MB (QuadCore)
*Sockel:* 775 
*Kühler:* Silent Kühler 
*Mainboard:* BIOSTAR Intel G31-M7 TE
*Speicher:* 4096MB DDR2-800 (PC2-6400)
*Festplatte:* 500GB S-ATAII 7200rpm 16MB Cache
*Grafikkarte:* 512MB GeForce 9800GT HDTV/DVI/TV-Out
*Sound:* 6-Kanal HD Audio Codec
*Laufwerke:* DVD-Brenner (Multiformat +/- RW, DL)
*Netzwerk:* 10/100Mbit Ethernet LAN DSL-Fähig 
*Gehäuse:* Midi-Tower Design PC-Gehäuse Front USB/Audio
*Netzteil:* Leistungsstarkem LowNoise Netzteil
*Tastatur:* Standard Windows Design Tastatur
*Mouse:* Optische Ergo Wheel Mouse
     489€

Also wenn ihr was besseres zusammenstellen könnnt sucht das bitte bei KCH-COMPUTER PC-Hardware Shop zusammen. Es sollte aber in der Preisklasse bleiben.
Also das Geld von den alten komponenten werden dann abgezogen.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

Bitte schnell ich will morgen dahin und den bestellen, weil ich dringent einen neuen brauche! Ich sitze jetzt an einem Steinzeit Pc der schon anfängt zu hacken wenn mich 2 leute bei Icq anschreiben!!!!!

Danke


----------



## labernet (23. August 2009)

nuja der pc shop ist schon ziemlich teuer und die auswahl ist auch nicht unbedingt riesig. da wirst wahrscheinlich eher glücklich mit nem anderen onlineshop, der dir das auch evtl zusammenbaut, falls nicht selber zusammenbauen kannst.


----------



## 00gruen (23. August 2009)

mhhh dann schlagt ma pls was vor.


----------



## labernet (23. August 2009)

sollte im rahmen von 500 euro bleiben, oder?


----------



## 00gruen (23. August 2009)

joar kann auch 50 euro mehr werden oda 70 wenn dann die leistung stark merkbar besser ist


----------



## R4Z3R (23. August 2009)

Wilst du nicht eher zu am3 wechseln denn  sockel 775  ist ja schon fast  am sterben .
Oder am2+


----------



## Knexi (23. August 2009)

CPU: 		Phenom II X3 720							
Mainboard:	Gigabyte MA770T-UD3P							
Ram:		A-DATA AD3U1333B2G9-2			
GPU:		Radeon 4870 1GB							
Festplatte: 	Seagate ST3500418AS						
Netzteil:	Cougar Power 400W							
Gehäuse:	NZXT Beta


Der Shop ist eine reine Katastrophe. Man findet weder ein halbweg gutes Netzteil noch sonstiges


----------



## 00gruen (23. August 2009)

ich hab kein plan von sowas xD deswegen hab ich mich ja hier gemeldet.
Der pc war so schon fertig.
Ich hoffe ma ihr mir was gutes zusammenstellen könnt. oder "labernet"


----------



## Knexi (23. August 2009)

00gruen schrieb:


> ich hab kein plan von sowas xD deswegen hab ich mich ja hier gemeldet.
> Der pc war so schon fertig.
> Ich hoffe ma ihr mir was gutes zusammenstellen könnt. oder "labernet"



Ich nehme an du brauchst den PC hauptsächlich zum zocken oder?


----------



## 00gruen (23. August 2009)

ja und im i-net zu surfen, icq und so halt.


----------



## msix38 (23. August 2009)

Budget?


----------



## labernet (23. August 2009)

AMD Phenom II X3 720 Black Edition, 3x 2.80GHz, boxed (HDZ720WFGIBOX) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich
Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P, 770 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich
Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich
A-DATA Value DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333) (AD3U1333B2G9-2) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich
NZXT Beta (BETA-001BK) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich
Samsung SH-S222A schwarz, bulk (BEBET) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich
Cougar Power 400W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich
PowerColor Radeon HD 4870 PCS, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 (R77F-TI3A) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich

naja bei alternate kostet alles zusammen (laut geizhals) 558,68€

sorry dass so lang gedauert hat, hab versucht bei allen teilen n gleichen shop zu suchen.

mal alles bei mindfactory zusammengestellt (anstatt der samsung platte die seagate 7200.12, und n lg brenner): 531,00€ ohne versandkosten (entfallen bei bestellung zwischen mitternacht und 6 uhr morgens)


----------



## 00gruen (23. August 2009)

Danke!

ähm bauen die das auch zusammen???? weil ich kann das net.

msix38 Budget is so 500- 570 euro mehr net


----------



## 00gruen (24. August 2009)

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/2VQez...5466&agid=1242
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/2VQez...25680&agid=689
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/2VQez...26911&agid=631
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/2VQez...6334&agid=1004
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/2VQez...7427&agid=1232
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/2VQez...24845&agid=891
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/2VQez...27135&agid=240
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/2VQez...d=746&agid=829

bei der graka, gut es gibt einige alternativen, da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher wieviel du locker machen könntest.

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/2VQez...27025&agid=554

oder wenn doch mehr geht

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/2VQez...5955&agid=1004 

das hat mir labernet zusammen gestellt, dafür nochmal vielen dank.
kann ich da dann auch ein amd phantom 2 x4 955 rein machen?
und welche der 3 graka würdet ihr nehmen? ich tendiere zur gforce weil ich bissher nur gforce hatte


----------



## labernet (24. August 2009)

äh die links gibts wohl nicht mehr.

veranschlagt war einerseits ne palit gtx260 (140), ne club3d 4870 1gb (128 glaub ich) und ne sapphire toxic 4870 (150)

zu der schon in dem thread veranschlagten hardware

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=25466&agid=1242
http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=25680&agid=689
http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=26911&agid=631
http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=27427&agid=1232
http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=24845&agid=891
http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=27135&agid=240

und der zusammenbau:

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=746&agid=829


problem ist halt, der 955er würde wahrscheinlich dein budget sprengen, vorallem wenn man es leise haben will sollte noch n guter cpu kühler dazu.


laufwerk meinte er, hat er noch eines


----------



## 00gruen (24. August 2009)

also  mit dem 995 würde es knappe 600 kosten. das wäre ich dann bereit, aber was für nen anderne kühler bräuchte ich dann oO?


----------



## R4Z3R (24. August 2009)

Klar kann man die zusammen bauen lassen oder sowas wie pc konfigurator.bei alternate


----------



## labernet (24. August 2009)

gut mit boxed gehts auch, aber a) ist er zu laut und b) kannst damit wohl kaum übertakten, falls das vorhast.

günstige alternativen sind halt scythe mugen 2, ekl alpenföhn brocken/groß'clockner oder dann halt nordwand


----------



## 00gruen (24. August 2009)

> gut mit boxed gehts auch, aber a) ist er zu laut und b) kannst damit wohl kaum übertakten, falls das vorhast.
> 
> günstige alternativen sind halt scythe mugen 2, ekl alpenföhn brocken/groß'clockner oder dann halt nordwand



was? Oo


----------



## labernet (24. August 2009)

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Groß Clockner - AMD/Intel
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Brocken - AMD/Intel
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - SCYTHE Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler, für alle Sockel geeignet


und zum boxed lüfter, der ist klein, der ist billig, der ist laut und absolut nicht geeignet fürs übertakten.


----------



## 00gruen (24. August 2009)

also ich hab das jetzt so alles mal zusammen gepackt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das wäre echt das maximum was ich ausgeben kann.
Kann ich damit die neusten spiele sehr gut spielen? und hab ich da auch noch die nächsten jahre was von??? weil ich möchte nicht bald nen neuen Pc kaufem müssen.
Ist der wirklich viel besser und schneller als der PC:?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weil für einen nicht so großen unterschied will ich keine 200 mehr zahlen.
Wenn der für 489 auch gut geeignet is und ich nicht blad nen neuen kaufen muss kann ich dann nich auch den nehmen?
Sry für das viele gefrage, aber ich bin 15 geh zur schule und muss das alles selber zahlen deswegen frage ich so. Auserdem hab ich nich so die rechte ahnung.


----------



## labernet (24. August 2009)

der fegt den absolut weg, und wenn in nem halben jahr bissl was übrig hast, dann kannst sogar auf dx11 karten umsteigen, sollten bis dahin preislich in ordnung sein.

NUR:

was mir grad auffällt, hast du noch ne tastatur/maus rumliegen oder kommst du günstig an eine ran oder wie sieht das aus?


----------



## 00gruen (24. August 2009)

ja das hab ich alles, also meinst du ich komm mit dem so wie er da jetzt is paar jahre über die runden? das ich in 2 jahren die spiele net auf high quali zocken kann is kla aba spielen kann ich die doch oder


----------



## labernet (24. August 2009)

klar, mit dem sollten selbst die neueren spiele (modernwarfare 2, operation flashpoint) ziemlich flüssig laufen auf max einstellungen.

sollte vielleicht noch jemand anderes das absegnen, nicht dass ich irgendwas falsches gesagt hab


----------



## 00gruen (24. August 2009)

also leute sagt was dazu, ich möchte den dann endlich bestellen


----------



## R4Z3R (24. August 2009)

achja  der erste ist wirklich viel besser  denn der 2 ist auch noch mit sockel 775  das ist ja wirklich nicht gut für die zukunft


----------



## msix38 (24. August 2009)

Also..auf jedenfall sollte es sein 955er sein, da Dein Bugdet bis auf 650 toleranz plus minus 1,2..usw....würde ich dann ein AM2+ Board nehmen und eine HD4890 müsste noch reinpassen in die Konfig. Kühler würde ich einen Scythe Mugen 2 empfehlen, der kühlt besser als der Alpenföhn.

Mainboard
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a430932.html
CPU
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a415253.html
Kühler
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a393888.html
GPU
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a435925.html
RAM
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a267208.html
NT
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a312982.html


----------



## labernet (24. August 2009)

problem bei der 4890 ist halt, referenzkühler sind laut, und die custom kühler (vapor-x zum beispiel) sprengen sein budget.


----------



## Fighter3 (24. August 2009)

Ich denke eigentlich auch dass für ihn eine 4870/1GB reichen sollte, das System ist auf jeden Fall schon sehr gut zusammengestellt. Falls es noch ins Budget geht solltest du das Netzteil wechseln, das Corsair VX 550 wäre sehr gut, dein Cougar Power ist zwar ansich ein sehr gutes Netzteil, aber wird wahrscheinlich überfordert sein.

Wie gesagt, ansonsten würde ich es so lassen, dass andere System für ~500€ schlägt es auf jeden Fall! Ich habe auch eine 8800 GT (identisch mit der 9800GT) und habe schon jetzt bei einigen Spielen auf max. Details meine Probleme...mit der 4870 bist du dafür erstmal gerüstet.


----------



## labernet (24. August 2009)

msix, schön und gut, aber er müsste dann von verschiedenen herstellern kaufen oder einem, der aber nicht zusammenbaut. da er selber nicht zusammenbauen möchte/kann, ist hardwareversand wohl ne ganz gute adresse, und da hab ich jetzt versucht mit ner gtx 275 mein glück zu versuchen, wobei es recht schwer ist, da ddr2 1066mhz ram bei denen fast nur welche mit 2,1V und mehr gibt. die einzigen mit 1,8V kosten aber auch 75€ (4gb kit).

hier mal ein vorschlag mit nem am2+ board, das den 955er unterstützt und 4gb ddr2 pc6400, also 800mhz.

http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/6953/konfi.jpg


gut da kann man noch ein 450W nt von corsair dranhängen, das sollte dann auf jeden fall mal reichen


----------



## 00gruen (24. August 2009)

jetzt bin ich wieder überfordert und verstehe nix xD


----------



## R4Z3R (24. August 2009)

Das System von labernet ist ganz ok abre ein etwas stärkeres netzteil und das wars


----------



## labernet (24. August 2009)

anstatt dem cougar 400 watt netzteil könnte man ein stärkeres einbauen, aber da ist die frage, was die absolute schmerzgrenze ist. für 6€ mehr ein 450W von corsair wird wohl reichen denk ich mal.


----------



## msix38 (24. August 2009)

Das Mainboard würde ich nicht nehmen sonst okay.
GA-MA770T-UD3P

Und 500W wären besser.


----------



## R4Z3R (24. August 2009)

Ja beim mainboard  ist auch schlecht  hab ich auch schon gedacht aber er hat nur 650 € schmerz grenze


----------



## labernet (24. August 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> ....würde ich dann ein AM2+ Board nehmen ...



und das ma770tud3p ist am3, welches ich am anfang vorgeschlagen hab, aber da kommen wir dann wieder über seine budgetgrenze raus mit ddr3 ram. und damit ist weder ne 4890 noch eine gtx275 drin.


----------



## R4Z3R (24. August 2009)

da hat labernet recht


----------



## labernet (24. August 2009)

also 00gruen, wird wohl deine entscheidung werden, lieber ddr3 ram mit nem einigermaßen ordentlichen board und "nur" ner 4870 oder ddr2 ram mit nem mittelmäßigen board und ner gtx275?


----------



## 00gruen (24. August 2009)

womit kann man denn besser leben?


----------



## labernet (24. August 2009)

ich lad grad mal beide konfigurationen (diesmal mit nem 450w netzteil) hoch. preislich schenkt sich nix. am3 ist wohl zukunftssicherer bei am2+ hast halt die bessere graka jetzt schon, falls später nicht auf dx11 karten umrüsten willst/kannst.

sodala:

http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/4782/konfiam2.jpg

http://img252.imageshack.us/img252/1561/konfiam3.jpg


----------



## R4Z3R (24. August 2009)

Bei 1. wär das ud3  nur 20€ mehr das ist bestimmt nicht so schlimm und bei 2. ist die graka nicht so denn die hat  pci express 1 x16  steht da ich hätte wenn dann die 4870 von club 3d genommen


----------



## labernet (24. August 2009)

is vom preis egal und qualität is auch vergleichbar.


----------



## 00gruen (24. August 2009)

hey ich hab ma mit meiner mum geredet die würde mir vllt 30-40 dazu tun, dann wäre doch das hier das perfekte oda?
http://www.abload.de/img/pctntz.png


----------



## labernet (24. August 2009)

naja die wd, ka wie bei der die geschwindigkeit aussieht, die vorgeschlagene seagate platte ist recht flott unterwegs. und netzteil solltest dennoch das corsair hx450watt nehmen (oder gleich höher, cougar, corsair, enermax, bequiet sind zu empfehlen)


aber ansonsten is das ne ordentliche zusammenstellung. frägst halt noch deine oma ob 20 oder 30 euro bekommst  tust halt bei ihr im haushalt bissl mithelfen, dann sollte das cougar 550watt locker drin sein.


----------



## R4Z3R (24. August 2009)

nimm das corsair hx450watt dann  ist das top
Ja die seagate ist wirklich besser und kostet genau so viel


----------



## labernet (24. August 2009)

ja gut, prinzipiell reicht das corsair netzteil


----------



## R4Z3R (24. August 2009)

Also 00gruen sag uns dein finish


----------



## 00gruen (24. August 2009)

bin an der psp kann nur schlecht schreiben sage morgen alles. kann einer den jetzt richtig zusammen stellen? bekomm das an der psp schlecht hin


----------



## labernet (24. August 2009)

nimm einfach deine config, änder die wd platte in die seagate um, das cougar netzteil in das corsair hx450, du musst ja letztendlich bestellen!


----------



## 00gruen (24. August 2009)

ja will nur eben wissen wie teuer das dann is


----------



## labernet (24. August 2009)

etwa 697 + 7€ versandkosten.


----------



## 00gruen (24. August 2009)

ahso ok ich guck mir das morgen am pc an psp is zu anstrengent gute nacht und vielen dank


----------



## R4Z3R (24. August 2009)

Gute Nacht . Wir geben unser bestes


----------



## msix38 (25. August 2009)

labernet schrieb:


> etwa 697 + 7€ versandkosten.



Tja, da issa deutlich drüber.


----------



## 00gruen (25. August 2009)

hey also das is doch schon ziemlich viel über meiner schmerzgrenze, kann man da net anderes netzteil nehmen was bisschen gunstiger is und cpu lüfter der bisschen günstiger is das noch paar euros runter gehen?
oder wie siehts mit nem corsair ddr3 ram is der gunstieger?


----------



## labernet (25. August 2009)

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB-Kit Corsair Twin3X4096-1333C9 DDR3, CL9 der hier, nein ist er nicht, netzteil würd ich fast nicht kleiner kaufen. und das cougar is schon das absolute minimum. cpu lüfter auch grad mal die 5 euro auf den clockner wenn überhaupt.

p/l mäßig bist du extrem gut dabei. oder du kaufst dir halt ne kleinere grafikkarte, sparst ordentlich zusammen, wünscht dir zu weihnachten bissl geld und holst dir dann im frühjahr ne dx11 karte, die leistungsmäßig dann besser ist und auch schon im preis ordentlich gesunken.


----------



## Ezio (25. August 2009)

RAM besser den: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB-Kit Corsair DDR3 PC1600 C9 Dominator


----------



## 00gruen (25. August 2009)

also kann man da kein kleineres netzteil und/oder cpu kühler nehmen? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## labernet (25. August 2009)

hab schon im anderen thread geschrieben, der kann probleme machen mit dem cpu kühler, wenn die ram bänke zu nach am cpu sockel sind.


edit: würde nicht am kühler oder netzteil sparen, glaub ich hab sogar das hx450watt vorgeschlagen. bissl teurer, aber wohl auch besser.


----------



## 00gruen (25. August 2009)

wer jetzt? was?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. August 2009)

labernet schrieb:


> hab schon im anderen thread geschrieben, der kann probleme machen mit dem cpu kühler, wenn die ram bänke zu nach am cpu sockel sind.


 
Nur wenn RAMs mit hohen Kühlern verbaut werden, wie Corsair Dominator oder OCZ Reaper, bei normalen RAM Kühlern gibts keine Probleme.


----------



## labernet (25. August 2009)

ja gut, die dominator haben wohl solche heatspreader, und hab irgendwo schon erwähnt, dass ich solche hab (nicht die dominator, aber vergleichbare) und ich meine ersten beiden rambänke nicht benutzen kann deswegen.


----------



## 00gruen (25. August 2009)

also so gibts keine probs?
http://www.abload.de/img/bestpc4s5r.png


----------



## 00gruen (25. August 2009)

halt der hx450 nich der vx


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. August 2009)

00gruen schrieb:


> also so gibts keine probs?
> http://www.abload.de/img/bestpc4s5r.png


 
Die GeIL haben ganz normale Kühler, da kannst du auch vier einbauen.


----------



## labernet (25. August 2009)

jau, was man noch evtl machen kann ist halt statt dem 955 nen 945 (hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - AMD Phenom II X4 945 Box, Sockel AM3) zu holen, sparst nochmal 14 euro, macht auch wohl nur einen marginalen unterschied. dann halt die 4870 (hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Powercolor HD4870 1024MB GDDR5, PCI-Express) oder gtx 260 (hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Palit Geforce GTX260 SONIC 216SP, 896MB, PCI-Express) anstatt der gtx275 nehmen.


----------



## 00gruen (25. August 2009)

so ich hab dann nochmal 3 alternativen hier die mir am meisten zusagen:
1. 631€
http://www.abload.de/img/631otyo.png
2. 645€
http://www.abload.de/img/645tu4c.png
3. 696€
http://www.abload.de/img/696ntju.png

also ich würde sehr gerne den für 696€ geben, ich hab auch das geld, aber eig. wollte ich ent soviel rein stecken, dann muss ich noch aus mum 50€ ausquetschen dann geht der aufjedenfall kla.
Sonst bin ich mir da nich so sicher.
Was meint ihr?
Bitte keine verbesserungs Vorschläge mehr das verwirrt mich nur noch mehr xD


----------



## labernet (25. August 2009)

2ter vorschlag wenn wirklich nicht so viel ausgeben willst, 3ter falls es ausgeben willst.


----------



## R4Z3R (25. August 2009)

ja  sparen dan 2.  geld ausgeben aber besere graka dann 3


----------



## 00gruen (25. August 2009)

also ich konnte 50 euro locker machen, dann steht wohl dem für 696 nix im wege. omg ich bin 200 euro über dem pc den ich eig. wollte xD


----------



## KILLTHIS (25. August 2009)

00gruen schrieb:


> also ich konnte 50 euro locker machen, dann steht wohl dem für 696 nix im wege. omg ich bin 200 euro über dem pc den ich eig. wollte xD


Lieber mehr Geld ausgeben, dann aber im Nachhinein nicht so viel Kaufen müssen, weil man unzufrieden ist.


----------



## R4Z3R (25. August 2009)

xD na dann ist ja gut  hol nummer 3


----------



## 00gruen (26. August 2009)

also leute heute hat nochma nen pc spezailist von der arbeit meiner mum drüber geguckt und meinte ich soll lieber nen 500-550W nt nehmen, da ich mit dem 450 vllt probleme bekommen kann. Sonst sagt er ist alles sehr gut ausgewählt und Preis leistung wäre auch spitz 
Ich wollt mich dann noch mal bei euch BEDANKEN!!!!! 
Ihc hätte nich damit gerechnet ,dass ich hier so ein gutes Ergeniss bekomme 

Könntet ihr dann mir noch ein 500 oder 550W nt teil nennen? dann geht die Bestellung sofort raus ))))))


----------



## 00gruen (26. August 2009)

was sagt ihr hier zu ?
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cougar Power 550Watt
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Corsair VX550W 550 Watt


----------



## labernet (26. August 2009)

Spinal schrieb:


> 2. System
> Phenom 2 X4 955
> 4 GB Ram
> Geforce GTX 285
> ...



das ist eine messung aus dem watt-sammelthread. also sollten 450 watt ausreichend sein.


----------



## ghostadmin (26. August 2009)

Sind beide gute NT, das Corsair ist aber schon älter.
Ich würde allerdings das hier nehmen: Corsair HX 450W ATX 2.2 (CMPSU-450HX) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland 
Das reicht völlig aus.


----------



## 00gruen (26. August 2009)

den hab ich ja drin und der arbeitskollege meint das könnte vllt bei volllast probleme machen


----------



## ghostadmin (26. August 2009)

Niemals. 
Außer du hast Prime95 und Furmark gleichzeitig laufen. Beide Programme lasten den Rechner ab so aus wie es nie eine Anwendung tun würde. Jeder normale Rechner mit einer GraKa verbraucht beim gamen in der Regel um die 300 Watt.


----------



## R4Z3R (26. August 2009)

naj also ob das wirklich so viel probleme macht weiß ich nicht denk eigentlich nicht 450 watt ist schon ziemlich viel aber ich nehm hlich gesagt auch immer etwas mehr    dann hätte ich das corsair genommen .  auch wenn es älter ist wie ghostadmin meint .


----------



## 00gruen (26. August 2009)

ähm ich habe gerade gelesen das die graka nur auf vista läuft stimmt das oO weil ich hab kein vista


----------



## eVoX (26. August 2009)

Quatsch, läuft auch mit XP.

Wieso hast du dann Vista als Betriebssystem angegeben, wenn du es gar nicht hast?


----------



## 00gruen (26. August 2009)

wenn xp geht is gut, weil da steht Systemanforderung Windows vista. Ahm wo steht, dass ich vista hab?


----------



## labernet (26. August 2009)

bei xp 32 bit kannst den ram nicht voll ausnutzen (3,3gb oder so), erst eine 64bit edition (auch bei vista) kann die vollen 4gb addressieren.


----------



## ghostadmin (27. August 2009)

4 GB adressieren kann ein 32 bit OS auch^^
Nur 4 GB RAM verwalten nicht.


----------



## labernet (27. August 2009)

ja gut  aber bevor er jetzt ne panik attacke bekommt: man kann noch ein paar tage den windows 7 RC runterziehen und bis märz 2010 nutzen, bis dahin sollte es ja möglich sein ein windows 7 home premium 64 bit (glaub 32bit und 64bit sollen auf einer dvd sein) zu kaufen


----------



## ghostadmin (27. August 2009)

Oder so.
Allerdings glaube ich kaum das er sich für 200€ ein 7 Home Premium kaufen will, soll ja 2010 teurer werden. Danke Microsoft! *Auf Holz klopf!*.....
Und bei ner OEM/SB Version ist nur entweder x86 oder x64 enthalten


----------



## labernet (27. August 2009)

hö, warum soll das auf einmal teurer werden? O.o vorallem 200 euronen... (wenn das ernst gemeint ist)


----------



## ghostadmin (27. August 2009)

Irgendwas hab ich mal gelesen das 7 2010 teurer werden soll. Jetzt wo es rauskommt sind es sozusagen eh schon Sonderpreise. Wenn das wirklich wahr ist überleg ich mir 3 mal ob ich mir 7 doch zulege, sonst würde ich es sofort kaufen... aber so.... ist ja schon fast wie bei Intel. 

EDIT:
Jay 4444 Posts^^


----------



## labernet (27. August 2009)

los hopp hopp, n schnaps muss rein!

und wegen windoof7, muss mal schaun ob ich uns ne family edition hole, da mein vater und meine mutter ja auch je n pc haben (mein dad sogar noch n neues laptop). soll ja recht billig sein.


----------



## Bimpf (27. August 2009)

bei neuen laptops dürfte doch eigentlich ein gratis upgrade von vista auf 7 dabei sein oder? bei asus,acer, usw is es zumindest so


----------



## labernet (27. August 2009)

es ist ein hp notebook und es war kurz vor dem upgrade programm


----------



## eVoX (27. August 2009)

00gruen schrieb:


> wenn xp geht is gut, weil da steht Systemanforderung Windows vista. Ahm wo steht, dass ich vista hab?


Wenn du auf deinen Profil auf  "Über mich" klickst, ich denke wird aber immer automatisch vergeben.


----------



## 00gruen (27. August 2009)

kann das sein das es langedauert bis hardwareversand.der antwortet? ich hab gestern nachmittag was hingeshcrieben und bekomme keine antwort, kann auch sein das mir dass nur so vorkommt weil ich endlich dne pc haben will xD


----------



## msix38 (27. August 2009)

Bei HW dauert das eben mit der antwort..da würde ich immer persönlich anrufen ist besser als ne mail schreiben.


----------



## 00gruen (27. August 2009)

so Der ist jetzt Bestellt :http://img2.abload.de/img/696ntju.png  hoffentlich kommt der bald )
ich freu mich schon 
nochmals vielen dank!
wegen euch hab ich so viel ausgegeben xD


----------



## ghostadmin (27. August 2009)

Eine Woche wirst du wahrscheinlich warten müssen. :<


----------



## 00gruen (27. August 2009)

ich hoffe ma es geht schneller, aber wenn net kann man nix machen xD


----------



## ghostadmin (27. August 2009)

Bei 2 Teilen steht doch da "Es gibt keinen festen Liefertermin. Eine Lieferzeit von über einer Woche ist möglich"^^
Aber wollen wir mal hoffen das es recht flott geht^^


----------



## msix38 (27. August 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Eine Woche wirst du wahrscheinlich warten müssen. :<



Nö, 3 Tage wartest du, es sei denn du bestellst kurz vorm Wochenende.


----------



## ghostadmin (27. August 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Nö, 3 Tage wartest du, wenn es sei denn du bestellst kurz vorm Wochenende.



Ja sofern alles lieferbar ist^^


----------



## 00gruen (27. August 2009)

das bild is von gestern  alles lieferbar bis auf dioe graka (vllt haben sa noch eine oda die sid schon wieder da xD)


----------



## msix38 (27. August 2009)

Ich würde sowieso erst dann bestellen, wenn für alles grünes Licht gegeben ist.


----------



## ghostadmin (27. August 2009)

Naja die Anzeige muss ja auch nicht stimmen.
Bei meinem Case hats auch geheißen es ist lieferbar und dann hätte ich gute 3 Monate warten müssen damit ich es bekomm.^^


----------



## labernet (27. August 2009)

was aber ein extremfall sein sollte


----------



## msix38 (27. August 2009)

Wo, bei HV?


----------



## 00gruen (31. August 2009)

so da die graka immer noch net lieferbar is wollte ich bei HV ma fragen ob ich eine andere einbauen lassen kann, was meint ihr dann zu den 3 sind die genau so gut wie die palit gtx 275 oder vllt besser?

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Powercolor HD4890Plus 1024MB GDDR5, PCI-Express
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sapphire VAPOR-X HD 4870 2GB GDDR5 PCI-Express
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sparkle GTX275 896MB, PCI-Express


----------



## Robin13788 (31. August 2009)

Knexi schrieb:


> CPU:         Phenom II X3 720
> Mainboard:    Gigabyte MA770T-UD3P
> Ram:        A-DATA AD3U1333B2G9-2
> GPU:        Radeon 4870 1GB
> ...



Diese Zusammenstellung hört sich doch schonmal viel besser an wie die von dem "ultra-seriösen" Shop


----------



## 00gruen (31. August 2009)

robin xD ich hab schon bestellt

http://img2.abload.de/img/696ntju.png

es geht jetzt darum das gie graka net lieferbar is und ich fragen will bei HV ob ich ne andere einbauen lassen kann


----------



## Robin13788 (31. August 2009)

00gruen schrieb:


> robin xD ich hab schon bestellt
> 
> http://img2.abload.de/img/696ntju.png
> 
> es geht jetzt darum das gie graka net lieferbar is und ich fragen will bei HV ob ich ne andere einbauen lassen kann



ohh sry hatte kein bock alles durchzulesen 

warte doch noch auf die DX11 Karten..


----------



## 00gruen (31. August 2009)

das problem ist ich habe imo. kein PC weil mein alter Kaputt ich und ich mir jetzt ein guten neuen kaufen.


----------



## 00gruen (31. August 2009)

huhu noch jmd. da???
was sagt ihr zu den 3 oben genannten grakas?


----------



## eVoX (31. August 2009)

Die Powercolor ist zu laut unter Last.
Die Vapor-X ist gut aber 2GB bringt bei der nicht mehr Leistung als eine mit 1GB.
Die GTX275 ist schon stark, die 896MB reichen da auch aus.

Nimm die GTX275, wenn du etwas länger davon haben willst oder nimm die 4870 Vapor-X 1GB, um dann eventuell auf die HD5xxx umzusteigen.

Blöd nur, dass Hardwareversand keine 4870 Vapor-X 1GB im Sortiment hat.


----------



## 00gruen (31. August 2009)

welche Gtx275 ? die die ich drin hab oda die andere?


----------



## eVoX (31. August 2009)

Ja, die du da hast.


----------



## 00gruen (1. September 2009)

JA also ich hab ja schon bestellt, und da war die palit gtx275 drin , aber die ist immernoch net lieferbar. soll ich dann jetzt die Sparkle gtx 275 nehmen? die is halt 2 euronen teuer aba das is ja net die welt xD Ich hoffe ma das HV das auch macht

oder was ist mit der http://www3.hardwareversand.de/_/articledetail.jsp?aid=28207&agid=1004 ist die auch zulaut?


----------



## eVoX (1. September 2009)

Ja, die 4890 ist auch zu laut, alle 4890 im Referenzdesign sind laut.

Die Sparkle kannst auch nehmen.


----------



## 00gruen (1. September 2009)

ist die sparkle denn besser oder gleichgut? oder soll ich lieber warten bis die palit wieder da is?


----------



## eVoX (1. September 2009)

Von der Leistung her, gibt es keine Unterschiede, die Palit aber kühlt besser und leiser.
Wenn es etwas dauern kann, würde ich auf die Karte warten.


----------



## 00gruen (1. September 2009)

also ich will schon gerne den pc haben, weil meiner kaputt is und ich jetzt an nem steinzeit ding sitze aber wenn ich besser warten soll warte ich lieber die paar tage


Edit:
Also HV meint sie könnten Palit gegen die Sparkle tauschen, jetzt ist die frage lohnt sich das ? Wenn die palit wirklich besser kühlt und leiser ist soll ich dann lieber warten?
ICh kann ja erstmal fragen wie lange das dauert bis die palit verfügbar ist, wenn das noch läger als eine woche dauert dann nehme ich die sparkle oda?


----------



## eVoX (1. September 2009)

Das musst du selber Entscheiden, du kaufts den für dich und nicht für jemand anders.


----------



## 00gruen (1. September 2009)

stimmt xD aba ich will halt imma das optimale haben xD deswegen frage ich soviel und so oft xD hat das ne nnachteil wenn die nich so gut gekühlt wird? wenn das bisschen lauter is is es net so schlimm.


----------



## eVoX (1. September 2009)

Die Standard GTX275 reicht auch aus, jeder nimmt die Lautstärke anders war, für einen ist es laut, für einen anderen wiederum ist es leise.

Du kannst ja jetzt die Sparkle nehmen und 14 Tage testen, sollte die Palit bis dahin verfügbar sein und du mit der Lautstärke der Sparkle nicht zurechtkommen.

Schickst du die Sparkle zurück und nimmst die Palit.


----------



## 00gruen (4. September 2009)

******* leute ich hab nen problem -.- als opc is da alles schön und gut , aber die aben den Cpu kühler net dran gebaut, weil der angeblich bei der lieferung hätte abbrechen können. s odas problem ist ich hab kp wie ich das dran amchen soll, ich hab den alpenföhn groß clocker
könnt ihr mir bitte helfen?


----------



## MSPCFreak (4. September 2009)

Ja, das hab ich schon öfters gehört mit dem Abbrechen. Einfach den Boxed runter (pushpins drehen und dann abmachen) und Prozi putzen. Dann neue Wärmeleitpaste auftragen, verstreichen und den Großen auf den CPU plazieren. Am besten wäre es, wenn du das MB ausbaust.


----------



## 00gruen (4. September 2009)

`die halterung vom neuen Kühler passt net auf das MB soll ich dann den alten nehmen?


----------



## MSPCFreak (4. September 2009)

Bei Caseking ist so eine Abbildung, bei dir müsste noch so ein runder Gummi mit Pushpins dabei sein. Du machst die AMD Halterund an die CPU und dann verbindest dus mit dem Gummi. Glaube ich mal!


----------



## 00gruen (4. September 2009)

in der beschreibung steht Bracket for intel LGA 775


----------



## 00gruen (4. September 2009)

wieso passt das net -.- ? und ich hab kein gummi


----------



## MSPCFreak (4. September 2009)

Google mal!


----------



## 00gruen (4. September 2009)

was soll ich denn googeln ? voll behindert ich zahle 20 euro damit die das zusammen bauen und jetzt passt der cpu kühler net -.- hab mich voll auf dne pc gefreut warte schon über ne woche drauf


----------



## MSPCFreak (4. September 2009)

Schau dir das mal an: Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Groß Clockner - AMD/Intel

Bei dem Gummiring sind 4 Pushpins. Setzt den Ring auf den CPU und raste die 4 Pushpins ein. Dann montier die AMD Halterung (http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/popup_image.php?pID=10261&imgID=2) und befestige die am Ring.


----------



## 00gruen (4. September 2009)

ja der schwarze ring ist 1. net aus gummi und 2. passt er net aufs MB -.- davon rede ich ja die ganze zeit


----------



## MSPCFreak (4. September 2009)

Achso, dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter guck mal das an.

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn Schraub Befestigungs-Set Socket 775


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2009)

00gruen schrieb:


> was soll ich denn googeln ? voll behindert ich zahle 20 euro damit die das zusammen bauen und jetzt passt der cpu kühler net -.- hab mich voll auf dne pc gefreut warte schon über ne woche drauf


 
Du hast einen Ring aus ABS dabei, den setzt du auf das Mainboard und befestigst ihn mit den Pushpins. Auf den Ring wird dann der Clockner befestigt, das passt schon.
Schau mal in den Handzettel rein, der beim Clockner bei ist, da wird das beschrieben, wie das genau geht.
Ist total einfach und dauert keine 5 Minuten.


----------



## 00gruen (4. September 2009)

ja der ABS ring passt aber nicht auf die löcher vom Mainboard


----------



## MSPCFreak (4. September 2009)

> Du hast einen Ring aus ABS dabei, den setzt du auf das Mainboard und befestigst ihn mit den Pushpins. Auf den Ring wird dann der Clockner befestigt, das passt schon.
> Schau mal in den Handzettel rein, der beim Clockner bei ist, da wird das beschrieben, wie das genau geht.
> Ist total einfach und dauert keine 5 Minuten.


Das hab ich doch auch gesagt die ganze Zeit, aber nei, so ein echter Gangsta will mir sagen, dass das net geht. Da versucht man zu helfen und dabei bringt es gar nischts! Vieleicht mal den Ring drehen?


----------



## 00gruen (4. September 2009)

ja ich find das ja auch nett von euch aber ich kann das drehen und wenden wie ich will, soll ich euch pics machen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2009)

00gruen schrieb:


> ja der ABS ring passt aber nicht auf die löcher vom Mainboard


 
Der Ring passt perfekt, ich mach mal ein Bild davon, dann wirst du es sehen....

*die Kamera such* 

gefunden....

Du steckst den Ring einfach drauf und an den beiden Haken an der Seite wird der Clockner befestigt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MSPCFreak (4. September 2009)

http://pics.computerbase.de/2/1/0/2/9/9.jpg

http://www.hardwareoverclock.com/Intel-Kuehler/EKL_Alpenfoehn%20Gross_Clockner-13.jpg

http://img5.abload.de/img/03-25-08_17177qf.jpg

Zufrieden?

Edith: quantenslipstream war schneller. Ein Blick ist es trotzdem Wert!


----------



## 00gruen (4. September 2009)

ja und so sieht das bei mir aus 
http://www.abload.de/img/p040909_16.30h96x.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/p040909_16.3001xzqp.jpg

und da passt das irg. net oda bin ich zu doof?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2009)

Das ist doch ein AM3 Board?  
Dann brauchst du den Ring nicht, einfach den Clockner auf das Retention Modul raufpacken und fertig.

Das sieht normaler Weise so aus, richtig?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 00gruen (4. September 2009)

Retention Modul ist, dass das blau??? teil oda was?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2009)

Nein, es ist das schwarze Teil, auf dem Bild über deinem Post.
Das musst du haben.


----------



## 00gruen (4. September 2009)

ja bei mir ist das blau 
http://www.abload.de/img/p040909_16.3001xzqp.jpg


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2009)

Genau, den schraubst du auf das Mainboard und daran wird der Clockner befestigt.

An diesem Haken wird er befestigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 00gruen (4. September 2009)

ahso gut ja das hab ich glaube ich am anfang auch gefagt ob ich dann die ori. halterung nehmen kann.
oda hab ich mir nur gedacht das ich das gefragt hab? naja egal xD

ähm in welche richtung mus das lüfterrad zeigen? nach außen oder innen?
und ich muss doch noch die neue paste da drauf machen oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2009)

00gruen schrieb:


> ahso gut ja das hab ich glaube ich am anfang auch gefagt ob ich dann die ori. halterung nehmen kann.
> oda hab ich mir nur gedacht das ich das gefragt hab? naja egal xD
> 
> ähm in welche richtung mus das lüfterrad zeigen? nach außen oder innen?


 
Ähmm, das habe ich dann nicht gelesen. 
Da du ein AMD Sockel hast, brauchst du den Ring nicht, der beim Clockner dabei ist, der ist nur für Sockel 775 gedacht.
Das Retention Modul vom AMD hat die Aufnahmen (Haken) für den Kühler schon, einfach da befestigen und gut ist.

Der Lüfter sollte so eingebaut sein, dass er die Luft vom RAM Bereich ansaugt und nach hinten zum Hecklüfter am Case ausstößt.


----------



## 00gruen (4. September 2009)

> Der Lüfter sollte so eingebaut sein, dass er die Luft vom RAM Bereich ansaugt und nach hinten zum Hecklüfter am Case ausstößt.


Also muss das rad nach innen zeigen ? zum ram hin?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2009)

Hier, schau auf das Foto von mir, so muss der Clockner auf dem Board befestigt werden, dann ist es richtig.

Vergiss aber nicht, den Lüfter am Board anzuschließen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 00gruen (4. September 2009)

oh oke ich muss aber erst due neue paste auf den cpu machen oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2009)

Ja, musst du.
Die alte komplett abwischen, dann neue auf die CPU auftragen, so dünn wie möglich, du kannst die Paste nehmen, die beim Clockner bei ist, die ist ganz gut.
Vergiss nicht die Schutzfolie vom Clockner zu entfernen, wenn du ihn auf die CPU setzt und dann nur noch einhaken.


----------



## 00gruen (4. September 2009)

wo mit kann ich das denn am bestenm glatt ziehen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2009)

Die WLP?
Einfach mit der Spritze ein X auf der CPU draufdrücken, den Rest macht der Kühler.
Oder mit den Fingern etwas verteilen.


----------



## 00gruen (4. September 2009)

ich hab das jetzt hauch dünn mit meiner EC karte drüber gezogen, das is echt ganz dünn, soll ich lieber noch nen x inne mitte machen?


----------



## eVoX (4. September 2009)

Mit einer alten Karte (Telefonkarte usw.) oder zieh einen Einmalhandschuh an und verteil mit den Zeigefinger.
Nicht zu viel auftragen, kannst ein Pic hier hochladen wenn du unsicher bist.

btt. war grad lustig zu lesen, wir ihr ein 775 Modul auf ein AM3 Mobo befestigen wolltet


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2009)

eVoX schrieb:


> btt. war grad lustig zu lesen, wir ihr ein 775 Modul auf ein AM3 Mobo befestigen wolltet


 
Tja, das kommt davon, dass ich immer nur drei Posts vorher was lese, wenn ich in einen Thread reinspam.. ähh.. was schreiben will.  

Hätte ich alles gelsen, wäre mir aufgefallen, dass er ein AM3 Board hat und darauf den Ring aufbauen wollte.


----------



## 00gruen (4. September 2009)

http://www.abload.de/img/p040909_17.18yayz.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/p040909_17.1801f9wk.jpg
ist das so richtig oder mehr?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2009)

Eigentlich sehe ich nichts. 
Aber das kannst du so lassen, ob nun ein halbes Gramm mehr oder weniger ist eh völlig egal.
Kühler rauf und los gehts.


----------



## 00gruen (4. September 2009)

so der lüfter is drin xD jetzt muss ich den nur noch anschließen  aber wo???
da wo der alte drin wa sind 4 steck teile aber der neue hat nur drei
kommt der darein( da steht cpu fan)
dann is da noch einer der hat 3 steck teile da steht dann aber sys fan wo kommt der hin?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2009)

Du steckst ihn in den CPU Fan Steckplatz am Mainboard, egal ob der 4 Pins hat, der 3 Pin vom Clockner passt nur einmal, kannst also nichts falsch machen.


----------



## 00gruen (4. September 2009)

so das is mein brenner und mal der plan vom MB wo muss ich den anschließen?
http://www.abload.de/img/p040909_21.04qqgc.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/p040909_21.04013uzv.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/p040909_21.06lq56.jpg


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2009)

Bei den drei Bildern hast du das wichtigste Vergessen. 
Nämlich welchen Anschluss der Brenner hat, IDE oder Sata.
Wenns IDE ist, dann kommt er an den Controller ganz unten ran, dort wo FDD steht.


----------



## 00gruen (4. September 2009)

oke warte ich mach ein neues


----------



## 00gruen (4. September 2009)

http://www.abload.de/img/p040909_21.29op4z.jpg


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2009)

Ist IDE, also IDE Kabel rausholen, anschließen, richtig Jumpern und los gehts.


----------



## 00gruen (4. September 2009)

ähm der FDD controler is zu klein für das IDE kabel


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2009)

Dann nimmste den anderen, da, wo das Kabel passt, wird angeschlossen.


----------



## 00gruen (4. September 2009)

ich musste die graka ausbauen weil der stecker da druntre war -.- jetzt passt es


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2009)

Das ist ja super, dann noch das Laufwerk als Master jumpern und dann läuft es.


----------



## 00gruen (4. September 2009)

wie geht das ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2009)

Ich habs in deinem Bild mal markiert, da musst du nach gucken, dieser kleine Pin, den du da rausziehen kannst, muss da hingesteckt werden, wo "Master" daneben steht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 00gruen (4. September 2009)

öhm wo soll dieses Master stehen? ich find das netr


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2009)

Da sind doch nur drei Möglichkeiten, teste doch einfach alle durch, im Bios wirst du sehen, ob das Laufwerk gefunden wird.
Müsste aber der rechte sein, wenn du von hinten draufguckst.


----------



## 00gruen (4. September 2009)

mhh oke, weil das war bissher immer in der mitte und mein alter hat den so auch gefunden


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2009)

00gruen schrieb:


> mhh oke, weil das war bissher immer in der mitte und mein alter hat den so auch gefunden


 
In der Mitte müsste Slave sein, wo war denn der Brenner am Kabel dran, am Ende oder im mittleren Stecker?


----------



## 00gruen (4. September 2009)

an diesem IDE und rechts dem netzteil teil


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2009)

Das meine ich nicht.
*Wo* am Kabel? 
Ein Ende kommt in den Controller, dann hast du nocht zwei Stecker frei, wo war das Laufwerk dran, am mittleren oder am anderen Ende?


----------



## 00gruen (4. September 2009)

am ende


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2009)

Dann lass mal alles so und schließ das Laufwerk an.


----------



## 00gruen (4. September 2009)

oke und dann an strom und xp cd rein`?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2009)

Jep, wenn du alles angeschlossen hast, schaltest du ein, das Bios sollte angehen, du gehts rein und guckst, ob alles erkannt ist.
Danach legst du deine CD ins Laufwerk und gehst wie üblich vor, wenn du ein OS installierst.


----------



## Tom3004 (5. September 2009)

Und nach der Installation, das Treiber installieren nicht vergessen !


----------



## labernet (5. September 2009)

allerdings, und glückwunsch, du hast grad eigentlich deinen ersten pc fast selber zusammengeschraubt  ist nicht wirklich schwer, eigentlich wie lego. jedes teil passt nur in einen slot bzw controller.

falls noch was sein sollte, einfach melden. 

mir fällt grad noch ein, sobald du alles installiert hast, gleich mal die stabilität testen (furmark für graka, prime oder coredamage [-> googlen ;p] laufen lassen und mit everest ultimate edition [kann man als versuchsversion runterladen] die temperaturen auslesen [-> computer -> sensoren -> cpu und gpu temperaturen]


----------



## 00gruen (5. September 2009)

so läuft alles perfekt, ich kann nur kein zonealarm installieren da kommt ne fehler meldung xD kp wieso , naja Crysis Warhead läuft auf bester einstellung perfeckt  richtig geil
Vielen dank für eure Hilfe ich hätte das nie alleine geschafft!


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2009)

Bei welchem OS?


----------



## 00gruen (5. September 2009)

OS? was ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2009)

Du hast XP installiert?
Oder Win7?


----------



## 00gruen (5. September 2009)

XP win 7 erst später wieso
?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2009)

Welche Version ist die Zonealarm?


----------



## 00gruen (5. September 2009)

ZoneAlarm 7.0.483 Deutsch


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2009)

Die sollte unter Xp eigentlich laufen, welche Fehlermeldung bekommst du denn?
Aber im Prinzip kannst du die Firewall auch weglassen, bringt nichts.


----------



## Knexi (5. September 2009)

00gruen schrieb:


> ZoneAlarm 7.0.483 Deutsch



Nimm die alte Version von einer anderen seite wie zB Chip, dann läufts. Die haben den Installer verhaut.


----------



## 00gruen (5. September 2009)

Dieses Patchpacket konnte nicht geöffnet werden. Lassen sie den Ersteller der Andwendung überprüfen, ob es sich um ein gültiges Windows insatller patchpacket handelt


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2009)

Lade dir das Programm direkt runter und nicht diese blöde Setupdatei, die man über nur kriegt.


----------



## Knexi (5. September 2009)

00gruen schrieb:


> Dieses Patchpacket konnte nicht geöffnet werden. Lassen sie den Ersteller der Andwendung überprüfen, ob es sich um ein gültiges Windows insatller patchpacket handelt



Nimm die alte Version von chip.de zB, denn der Installer der neuen Version ist fehlerhaft.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2009)

Ich schieb das Programm gerade mal bei Rapidshare hoch, du kannst es dir dann von da runterladen.
Der Link kommt gleich...


Edit:
So, hier ist der Link KLICK
Probiere es einfach mal aus.


----------



## 00gruen (5. September 2009)

klappt danke


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2009)

Der Link oder das Programm?


----------



## 00gruen (5. September 2009)

beides
xD


----------



## labernet (5. September 2009)

glückwunsch dann nochmals, viel spass mit dem pc


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2009)

Dann ist ja gut, OK, lass es mal krachen.


----------



## 00gruen (5. September 2009)

danke  aber ohne euch hätte ich das nich hinbekommen wie schon gesagt


----------

